# Have an Idea.......



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I was getting Gadgets harness on this morning so we could go some place and I grabbed a bandana and my brain opened and out shot an idea to make a bandana that goes over the neck part of the harness... you know kinda like the collar cover ones that I make... 

what do you all think about that one... I am going to create a pattern tonight...


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant picture what u mean.........ill have to wait for the end result!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

that is sooo cool. A very stylish edge to the usual harness, those would be great!!! Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

PB&J'sMom, It would be for the nylon harnesses.. the bandana would be like a regular bandana but it would wrap around the back neck part of the harness.. then it would slide all ove the place...

I am almost done with the prototype... I was to tired last night to finish sewing it... 

I will finish it up this afternoon when I gget home and post a picture...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think I know what you mean Dori and it sounds great! I can't wait for a picture!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't wait to see a picture Dori!!!!! It sounds like it would be a great idea!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

That is such a creative idea! Very cool! Let me know how they turn out!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

well, gals... I have been having way tooo much fun floating in the Rogue River with Gadget and Amanda that I haven't got my bandana finished yet... so I will post as soon as I get it done... 

Sorry...... 

But Gadget has his very own float and he loves it... need to take camera and get pictures.....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: YES, pictures pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

you know, I've seen dogs wearing a bandana exactly like you desicribed! It does look very cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that sounds great ! i can't wait to see it :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Great idea


----------

